# Pain in pit of stomach



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I have IBS, gerd, hiatal hernia..I cannot tolerate any acid meds as they give me diarreha..only tums and pepcid seem ok..now I have for the last week severe pain in the pit of my stomach and to the left..bad nausea . the doc will onlyh want to do a scope..I am done with them, bad effects last time and money is really short even with ins..but it is crappy. I am thinking ulcer or something has gone wrong with hernia.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi So sorry you're in this much pain.I feel for you. However, it may be necessary for the dr. to get the EGD done so that they could see if there's an ulcer or if there's other damage. I'm wondering if you've tried Prevacid? A side effect of Prevacid is C, so it may even help your D... {{{HUGS}}} and hope you find some relief soon. And keep us posted.


----------

